# new mexico pictures (roadrunner, cookes peak, etc)



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2016)

Over the last few years i've compiled quite a few pictures from around new mexico while visiting family. Some with my canon cameras and my phones, some recently and a few years back. There are amazing things to see and photograph there though wasn't able to get the midnight blizzard a few weeks ago because the wind was blowing 40mph and that just wasn't going to work... 
i'll be uploading a lot at once at times, and adding in captions later. These pics are with my canon 5D
enjoy!






I was driving out towards my mother's property out near the Floridas Mountains
to get some pictures with the recent snowfall on the range. A roadrunner flew 
across the road from an rv park and onto the lip of an old gravel pit. I pursued!
Saw it on various ledges as it descended into the pit










best pic, caught it after it dropped over a lip and couldn't hear or see
me coming! zoomed a bit using my sigma 105mm macro





floridas mountains





plant and snow





tumbleweed jam, floridas behind





cookes peak or massacre peak, 105mm





same spot, 50mm





sky view to left of spot imaging cookes peak; very tough to get clouds and
light just the same way you view them by eye





tenacious cactus! an opuntia but not the tame, green prickly pear that is more common and much smaller spines


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2016)

pointy! (I didn't test out 'just' how sharp though)





anybody home? anyone know the resident's name?





I certainly wouldn't want to fall off a bucking bronc onto THAT!





One confused looking cactus!










Across the 'road' near cookes peak you could see the last of the setting sun highlighting this wind turbine farm





i chased a covey of quail for nearly 1/4 mile; they always shift behind
brush just enough so that you can't get an image though I highly 
zoomed and caught this one





anyone identify this bird?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 21, 2016)

Great photos! Love the roadrunner and cacti. Is that last bird a shrike?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2016)

Beautiful photos. But did you see Wiley Coyote?!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2016)

Cool. I got your Chile pepper brittle! Thank you.


----------



## troy (Jan 21, 2016)

Cool, apache, navajo, pima indian native land, great photos thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2016)

Wonderful photos. I love blk/wh shots of the desert. In
S. CA a road runner used to come right into my mom's
house to get a peanut every day. He really raised a ruckus
when the peanut wasn't quite ready for his visit. Ma spoiled him something terrible. :>)


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2016)

Shrike here too.
I did not know the range was so wide.
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Loggerhead_Shrike/id

Roadrunners are cool.


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 22, 2016)

Beep. Beep. Thanks CNY


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 22, 2016)

RR doesn't say "beep, beep", it says "meep, meep" or perhaps "mee, meep" :rollhappy:

I won't ask why it is called Massacre Peak. Nevertheless, a lovely place that I'd like to see first hand one day on the ground. Some of the canyons and mountain ranges look fantastic from the sky.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2016)

I was planning on hiking to the top of cookes peak until the snow came through so perused some hiking websites. There is a spring up there, and the major stagecoach line from east to west went up to the water before heading west. The local native Americans knowing this fact would ambush travelers who had to travel to that spot. Though there was a fort there, many battles were fought and often lost. At one point, coach travelers complained so much that the soldiers were compelled to collect the various scattered skeletons along the trail and place them in a mass grave

I took pictures reconnoitering the paths to the top, and enough snow melted later on that I almost hiked the few miles along 4wd trails to the top, but decided to wait until next time (when warmer  )


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2016)

Awesome trip Charles:clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful photos. But did you see Wiley Coyote?!



Ty! Never saw Wiley, though a small pack of pet dogs passed me when I was headed to the first pictures spot and I didn't check to see if they were tame or not. Probably out looking for quail that are here and there in that brush. 
Maybe I was Wiley!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2016)

Right on target Tom. "meep meep" was the RR's
pre-zooming call. My mom's RR just made a sharp skwack and pecked
hard on the floor where the peanut was supposed to be when he arrived.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2016)

That's pretty funny!


Elmer Nj


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 28, 2016)

abax said:


> Right on target Tom. "meep meep" was the RR's
> pre-zooming call. My mom's RR just made a sharp skwack and pecked
> hard on the floor where the peanut was supposed to be when he arrived.



I didn't realize they made good pets. A tumbleweed would probably be more cooperative as long as you tied it down :rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2016)

He/she wasn't a pet...more like a pest in some ways. My
mother had a "way" with wild critters. I think because she
never tried to make them pets. The RR just came by for
the peanut and left. He/she did have excellent timing...always came in the door at the same time every
day. Charles, it WAS funny and a bit shocking to see the
bird walk in casually, look around a bit and then take the
peanut...raw in the shell, if you please.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2019)

Here is some cacti that had been wrapped in wire fencing for awhile to keep rabbits out (in New Mexico) and then sitting in my apartment for a few years. This summer was very humid so inside it decided it was now or never to sprout (no soil at that time). Once it roots ill transplant





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2019)

Also a sunset on way there this year



Like God had lit the sky on fire! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

